# Turboed SR20DE Longevity



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I put a HotShot turbo kit on my car in April 2000 (22000 miles). I have 47000 miles on the car now and have had no problems with the engine. The car has been driven almost exclusively on the street (one track event, several trips to the drag strip, one dyno session). This includes several trips of over 1000 miles.

The setup is a T3, 370 injectors, stock MAF, JWT S2 cams, JWT cam sprockets set for 5* less overlap. I run 6.5# of boost on the street and 9# at the drag strip.

For those of you who have turboed your SR20DE, what is your experience with reliability/longevity as an everyday driver?

Lew


----------



## Erikbronx (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks great to hear, being that Ill be boosting by the end of the month and my G20 (automatic) will be my daily driver and I have plan to take alot of trips this summer.\\

I will give you my outcome in the end.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> I put a HotShot turbo kit on my car in April 2000 (22000 miles). I have 47000 miles on the car now and have had no problems with the engine. The car has been driven almost exclusively on the street (one track event, several trips to the drag strip, one dyno session). This includes several trips of over 1000 miles.
> 
> The setup is a T3, 370 injectors, stock MAF, JWT S2 cams, JWT cam sprockets set for 5* less overlap. I run 6.5# of boost on the street and 9# at the drag strip.
> 
> ...


From what i have read, and from what ive seen posted on sr20forum.com, I believe the sr20 is a very reliable engine, even under boost.. you should be good for another 160,000 miles.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Erikbronx said:


> Thanks great to hear, being that Ill be boosting by the end of the month and my G20 (automatic) will be my daily driver and I have plan to take alot of trips this summer.\\
> 
> I will give you my outcome in the end.


Don't expect your auto trans to last long. In 18 months the clutches in my trans were burned out and slipped completely when boost came on. The Level 10 rebuild cured that, and has been bulletproof.

Lew


----------



## Erikbronx (Dec 5, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> Don't expect your auto trans to last long. In 18 months the clutches in my trans were burned out and slipped completely when boost came on. The Level 10 rebuild cured that, and has been bulletproof.
> 
> Lew


Yep, I already ready from reading your site, I plan on keep boost down at like 7psi on a T25. Hopefully my tranny can make it til Christmas. :cheers: 

I see you have a sentra tho, JGY said imgood with the auto tranny up to 250hp, is the stock '92 G20 tranny stronger than the sentra tranny? If so i should be good then... but in long run Level ten will be on.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Erikbronx said:


> Yep, I already ready from reading your site, I plan on keep boost down at like 7psi on a T25. Hopefully my tranny can make it til Christmas. :cheers:
> 
> I see you have a sentra tho, JGY said imgood with the auto tranny up to 250hp, is the stock '92 G20 tranny stronger than the sentra tranny? If so i should be good then... but in long run Level ten will be on.


or just do a 5-spd conversion.


----------



## Frostbyte (May 16, 2004)

The Auto tranny should be fine. I am sure that the motor will run for a long time to come. More so if you are running 6psi for daily use. I would keep it at about that for daily use unless you upgrade the fuel system a little maybe upgraded fuel pump and a little larger injectors and you will be fine.


----------



## Erikbronx (Dec 5, 2002)

I wanna stay auto... I like to lay back with one hand free for anything.



Frostbyte said:


> The Auto tranny should be fine. I am sure that the motor will run for a long time to come. More so if you are running 6psi for daily use. I would keep it at about that for daily use unless you upgrade the fuel system a little maybe upgraded fuel pump and a little larger injectors and you will be fine.


I currently have a jdm swap, walbro pump 190lph installed. and 370 injectors that are about to go in, so I should be good to go. Waiting on my JWt ecu upgrade chip, and im all set. Going top-mount, til I can save for a front mount, sucks but at least I'll be boosting. :banana:


----------



## Frostbyte (May 16, 2004)

Erikbronx said:


> I wanna stay auto... I like to lay back with one hand free for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have a jdm swap, walbro pump 190lph installed. and 370 injectors that are about to go in, so I should be good to go. Waiting on my JWt ecu upgrade chip, and im all set. Going top-mount, til I can save for a front mount, sucks but at least I'll be boosting. :banana:


Well I give ya mad props. Sounds like you are doing everything the right way. If you ever want to go higher then 12psi I recommend getting the Sard 550cc injectors. That should hold you over for as much power as you need.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Frostbyte said:


> The Auto tranny should be fine.


Mine wasn't. About 18 months on the street with 6# of boost, the clutches burned out. The stock clutches in the trans cannot hold the 185whp I was making. When it was disassembled, all the friction material was blackened and crazed.

Lew


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

a LevenTen full rebuild will cost you close to $3k (the price i got quoted) ... or you can get a tranny from a salvage yard (in decent shape if its a reputable salvage yard) for short money (under $400)..all the linkages and whatnot, and upgrade the clutch to a triple-plate carbon setup, that'll chirp the tires through 4th gear.
im going by my costs 
QG18 5spd. w/ 9k miles - $250... linkages $100. aftermarket shortshifter $150
upgraded clutch - prob about $400, havent checked it yet. still the cheaper way to go
but if your deadset on auto, levelten is your only choice


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

03SentraXE said:


> a LevenTen full rebuild will cost you close to $3k (the price i got quoted) ... or you can get a tranny from a salvage yard (in decent shape if its a reputable salvage yard) for short money (under $400)..all the linkages and whatnot, and upgrade the clutch to a triple-plate carbon setup, that'll chirp the tires through 4th gear.
> im going by my costs
> QG18 5spd. w/ 9k miles - $250... linkages $100. aftermarket shortshifter $150
> upgraded clutch - prob about $400, havent checked it yet. still the cheaper way to go
> but if your deadset on auto, levelten is your only choice


what are you talking about? "triple-plate carbon setup"? As far as I know the power allows you to chirp tires... not the clutch setup. and $400 for any 'upgraded' clutch is probably not going to happen.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

James said:


> what are you talking about? "triple-plate carbon setup"? As far as I know the power allows you to chirp tires... not the clutch setup. and $400 for any 'upgraded' clutch is probably not going to happen.


i think hes implying if you were to do a full throttle dump.. in 4th.. while you just redlined at 3rd, you could still chirp.. but. why


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Chuck said:


> i think hes implying if you were to do a full throttle dump.. in 4th.. while you just redlined at 3rd, you could still chirp.. but. why


cause i like to  and yes im upgrading engine as well. and like i said i guessed on clutch price, but im going by the setup my friends integras got, 3 pressure plates, three carbon composite discs with a solid center. im not sure if they make em for nissans, but i intend to find out (the one ive got now i havent installed yet, so im not too familiar with thats offered for QG18 clutch upgrades

and, its not only power that allows you to chirp the tires, granted you need that too, but a shitty clutch will slip at higher rpms, not grab and make the tires chirp, which i enjoy doing ;D


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the motor in my b13 has been driven hard for the last year and a half....runs great. i only wish the tranny could keep up  but it has always got me home.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

03SentraXE said:


> cause i like to  and yes im upgrading engine as well. and like i said i guessed on clutch price, but im going by the setup my friends integras got, 3 pressure plates, three carbon composite discs with a solid center. im not sure if they make em for nissans, but i intend to find out (the one ive got now i havent installed yet, so im not too familiar with thats offered for QG18 clutch upgrades
> 
> and, its not only power that allows you to chirp the tires, granted you need that too, but a shitty clutch will slip at higher rpms, not grab and make the tires chirp, which i enjoy doing ;D


3 pressure plates? Thats a weird clutch. Every multi disc clutch I know of has only one pressure plate. A true triple disc carbon clutch costs more than your car is worth and unless your buddy is pumping out over 700 hp, it is a total waste. I mean even Lisa Kubo's Civic only used a double disc carbon clutch. I am pretty sure your buddy is BSing you or he doesnt know what a true amophorus carbon carbon clutch is. If he thinks he has three pressure plates, I am sure its the latter.

Carbon clutches don't hit hard either, they are known for their smoothness and softness so I don't think that chirping 4th thing is good. Also clutches that hit real hard are the absolutly wrong thing to get for FWD Nissans due to the fragile nature of their trannys.

Mike


----------



## VTEC_THIS (Oct 5, 2002)

My 97 200SX SE-R has 70K and I'm running 13 psi on stock internals and it runs fine! The car has 6,000 miles with the turo on it and no problems here!!!!!


----------



## HellzReverend (May 28, 2004)

Erikbronx said:


> I wanna stay auto... I like to lay back with one hand free for anything.


lol that sounds dirty


----------



## Erikbronx (Dec 5, 2002)

HellzReverend said:


> lol that sounds dirty


 :thumbup: Oh, your so right... :cheers:


----------



## VTEC_THIS (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm running 13psi on 370cc injectors and stock internals and my car is running like new! :thumbup:


----------

